# Estate sale with bunch of bikes



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 20, 2017)

https://www.estatesales.net/MA/Sagamore-Beach/02562/1551969?highlight=Bicycle+bicycles+BICYCLE

Maybe something good in there.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 20, 2017)

They'll be clobbering each other in the dunes before it opens


----------



## partsguy (Jun 21, 2017)

*Feeding time!*


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 21, 2017)

Best Rate Cleanouts & Estate Sales is hosting an Incredible “Bicycle Collector’s” dream Sagamore Beach Estate Sale on Friday July 17th from 9am – 2pm. This home is loaded with over 100 vintage & antique bicycles! You will find, Schwinn, Firestone, Columbia, Phillips, Puch, Roolo, Black Beauty, Excelsior, Iver Johnson “Diamond”, Raleigh, Hopper, The Sterling, Stelber, Rollfast, Pioneer, Huffy, Murray, Sears, Ross, Magna, Fuji, Scan Sport, Colson, Royce Union, Centurion & many more, Bicycle memorabilia, old parts, early seats, huge antique & vintage carriage collection, old top hats, vintage matchbox cars, collectibles & toys, huge Shirley Temple collection, artworks & prints, Coke machine, tools, knick-knacks, Shriners memorabilia, toy race cars, garage finds & much more… You can’t miss this One of a Kind Sagamore Estate Sale on July 17th!!!  As with all of our sales everything is priced to sell, which means good deals for you! Numbers are given out between 7:00am - 7:30am (when we arrive). If you start a Sign-Up Sheet you must stay & not leave, otherwise you run the risk of your list being taken down by the next person who shows up. If a Sign-Up Sheet has been started please make sure you put your name on it and make sure you stay & are present to get your number. We open the doors at 9:00am (no earlier). Out of respect to our clients and their neighbors Sign-Up Sheets should not be started before Midnight on the day of the sale. Cash & Credit Cards accepted       Another sale brought to you by Best Rate Cleanouts & Estate Sales New England's Most Trusted & Fastest Growing Estate Sale Company!!! 774 287-0300
View full details at EstateSales.NET: https://www.EstateSales.NET/MA/Sagamore-Beach/02562/1551969


----------



## partsguy (Jun 21, 2017)

As a wise teacher of mine said in the fourth grade,

"Patience is a virtue."


----------



## morton (Jun 21, 2017)

Does the first person get to choose before the second one gets it?  I've never been to an estate sale before.

If more than one person is allowed in at the same time I can imagine a feeding frenzy.

I used to attend an estate sale type book show where the first person in would shove all the non fiction history into his cart so no one else would have a chance.  To add salt to the wound he would go thru them later and take only the money makers or collector type books. People would start lining up 10 hours in advance and when the door was opened, all hell would break loose.  Reminded me of a Nascar race; nothing happens until the last lap and then everyone goes crazy.  

Of course getting 2 or more books into a cart is easy, but how do you latch on to 2 or more bikes?


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 21, 2017)

partsguy said:


> I love this listing. They tell of over 100 vintage bikes, of all brands, old toy cars, automobilia, and more. They post just one little picture of the bikes piled up, and the ones readily visible are 1980's women's roadbikes. Surely there's something more juicy to 'fotograph!



There's over 120 pics of bikes before the pics of the house; scroll down.....


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 21, 2017)

on the way now to check it out, make sure it's not a scam  ......


----------



## catfish (Jun 21, 2017)

This collection was on ebay a few months ago for $15000.00   No takers.


----------



## catfish (Jun 21, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-115-Bic...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 21, 2017)

Looks like an old flea marketer with a thing for bikes and baby buggies - nothing there for me to sit in Cape traffic for.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 21, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> There's over 120 pics of bikes before the pics of the house; scroll down.....
> View attachment 485020




Gee, I feel foolish. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## kreika (Jun 21, 2017)

Hoarder!!


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 24, 2017)

what a load o mostly garbage...imagine stockpiling all that?

Sell yo sh!z befo you croak mofoz!!!!


----------

